# Sad, New bunny was Killed



## Kimchee (6 October 2014)

Hi all,
I am terribly sad, after months of research I finally bought a bunny his name was Christoff and he was so sweet.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...475073.-2207520000.1412612034.&type=3&theater.

On Saturday while I was riding a handicapped neighbor boy was left unattended and got into my room and accidentally killed Christoff.

I am horrified at his death and so sad. I am trying not to be frustrated with the parties involved as I know that no one meant harm, but it is just so tragic.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 October 2014)

How tragic.  RIP Christoff.


----------



## springtime1331 (7 October 2014)

So sorry to hear that. Bunnies are such sweet defenceless animals


----------



## Feival (7 October 2014)

I'd been horrified by the boy getting into your house and questioning how any of this happened.


----------



## hackneylass2 (8 October 2014)

How awful.  I would be asking serious questions too.  The 'parties involved' in caring for this boy need a serious talking to.  There could be very large implications here.  Sorry for your loss of Christoff. Poor bunny.


----------



## Burmilla (15 October 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Again, young person's parents/carers need to realise that they have neglected their legal responsibilities, if he is 18 or younger.  What would have happened if anti social large dog  had been in your room and inflicted serious injuries?   Oh dear.
RIP Christoff, may you be the other side of Rainbow Brdge, eating young lettuces and carrots with Peter Rabbit.


----------



## 3OldPonies (15 October 2014)

so, so sorry to hear what happened to you and poor Christoff, such a terrible thing to happen, I'm sending you enormous sympathy vibes.

I agree with hackneylass 2 and Burmilla -the people in charge of the boy need to take a serious look at whether they are best placed to be his carers, for the sake of everyone involved.  If he can do something like this now, what will he potentially be like as he grows older?


----------



## meandmyself (16 October 2014)

I'm so sorry. {{hugs}}


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (17 October 2014)

How awful. Poor Christoff. Hope that boy is kept under proper supervision in future.


----------



## Echo24 (25 October 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. After losing my bun within a month of rehoming her I was really upset. I hope whoever was responsible for the boy should feel appalled for not keeping an eye on him.


----------

